# And then there were four... introducing Bunnie!



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We have added to our little gang!
This is Bunnie. :wub: We adopted her from our local shelter (the MSPCA).
She is around six months old, and four pounds. We were told that she is a Maltese and poodle mix. I think she looks like she may be part Yorkie because of her ears. She definitely has the intelligence and the dance moves of a poodle!
Maybe she can be an honorary Maltese?
She was a stray, and very matted, so they had to shave her down. She is very skinny, so we are trying to fatten her up a little. We are working on potty traning, and teaching her not to bite everything and everyone that she sees. They named her Bunnie at the shelter, and we kept the name because it suits her perfectly. There is a lot of hop-hop-hopping!
She is a happy funny little dog! Four pounds of pure TROUBLE!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Bunnie is adorable:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is so adorable!!!She'll have a wonderful life now, thank you for adopting her. Can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

She is abeautiful girl! So very lucky to have a safe loving home.


----------



## ZoeyB's mom (Sep 17, 2013)

My Zoey is almost 8 months old and she looks like she could be her twin. Zoey is Maltese and Yorkie.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Aw wow, sweet Bunnie. Congratulations on the new baby.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a sweet face, she's beautiful. And I love her colouring. I think she'll make a perfect honorary maltese.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

ZoeyB's mom said:


> My Zoey is almost 8 months old and she looks like she could be her twin. Zoey is Maltese and Yorkie.


Michelle, she does look like Zoey! They have the same nose and the same coloring!
I can only hope that when her fur grows back that she will be as pretty as Zoey!


Thank you everyone for the kind words!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats! Bunnie looks so sweet.....sooo happy for you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is so adorable.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! what a bundle of love:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Cutie, glad you adopted. She sounds like Petey, skin and bones and shaved down to his skin. Believe he has gained about a pound in one month. All you have to do is feed them. Good luck happy times ahead.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

How lovely! Can't wait to hear more about her and of course, more pictures. Congratulations! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Cute little face. Does not look like a poodle face.:wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Bunnie is sooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Bunnie is a precious name for your little hopper. Hug her for me.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is adorable!! She is so lucky to have you for her new Mommy!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Kathleen, you have an adorable little baby there. I don't see any poodle, but then I don't think shelters are all that good at guessing breeds. Whatever, she is your precious baby...and a real cutey pie!:wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Bunnie is adorable!:wub: Kudos to you for adopting her! ...She's one lucky little pooch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bamalama (Jul 5, 2013)

So precious, and I agree, that nose looks Yorkie! Congratulations!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

What a cutie! I kind of wonder if there is some Havanese in her? Probably not. But I can see some yorkie!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! she is darling!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!!! Bunnie is adorable! I also see mostly Yorkie and Maltese in her. She is such a doll. Thank you for rescuing her and please do post more pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::ThankYou: so much for adopting Bunnie. What a cutie pie she is. Just love her looks. Not sure what her mix might be(you could always DNA if you were really curious). I thought maybe some Havanese because of the ear tips but def and honorary Maltese here Can't wait to see her grow and flourish with you. What's the rest of the gang think of her? Did you get any background at all of how she ended up in the shelter? She is one lucky girl:aktion033:


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, what a face! You can't look at it and not be happy! Still astounds me that all these beautiful, sweet little ones can end up strays, my Pappy included. So glad you found each other.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is precious! Thank you for helping her and giving her a loving home!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> We have added to our little gang!
> This is Bunnie. :wub: We adopted her from our local shelter (the MSPCA).
> She is around six months old, and four pounds. We were told that she is a Maltese and poodle mix. I think she looks like she may be part Yorkie because of her ears. She definitely has the intelligence and the dance moves of a poodle!
> Maybe she can be an honorary Maltese?
> ...


Congratulations on your adorable and precious bundle of love!! 

I love her beautiful eyes. :wub::wub: She reminds me of my Snowball with that cute look in her eyes. It's Snowball's ... "Mom, don't you think it's time for me to have my favorite treat?" kind of look! LOL

Thank you for rescuing her ... she really is a cutie pie!:wub::wub:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili::ThankYou: so much for adopting Bunnie. What a cutie pie she is. Just love her looks. Not sure what her mix might be(you could always DNA if you were really curious). I thought maybe some Havanese because of the ear tips but def and honorary Maltese here Can't wait to see her grow and flourish with you. What's the rest of the gang think of her? Did you get any background at all of how she ended up in the shelter? She is one lucky girl:aktion033:


 
See I'm not crazy for thinking she had some Havanese in her! I thought I'd be the only one who thought that!


----------



## ZoeyB's mom (Sep 17, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Michelle, she does look like Zoey! They have the same nose and the same coloring!
> I can only hope that when her fur grows back that she will be as pretty as Zoey!
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the kind words!


Awe thank you! Bunnie is so pretty and I bet she will have a beautiful coat! I remember there were several months Zoey would bite on everyone and then it got much better! That's when we started finding little Zoey teeth. Thank you for taking Bunnie in and being her mommy


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now that is a precious face!
Welcome to SM Bunnie---we are you new adopted family! 
Whatever she is, it is adorable.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is so precious!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's a cutie. Bless you for rescuing her & giving her a wonderful furever home.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She is adorable. I love her name. Sounds like she is full of personality.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am glad that you got Bunnie............ perfect name for her I agree!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwwh :wub:

She is a CUTIE!! Congrats:chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for the warm welcome for little Bunnie! I was guessing part Yorkie too, but it doesn't really matter. She is a sweet little ragamuffin, whatever she is!




Snowbody said:


> What's the rest of the gang think of her? Did you get any background at all of how she ended up in the shelter? She is one lucky girl:aktion033:


Thanks so much Susan!
The rest of the gang was initially horrified! We brought them to meet her at the shelter before we brought her home to make sure they would get along. They did fine, but when we got home Daisy and Max seemed a little annoyed that she came home with us! She is very high energy, and she thinks that it is okay to bite as part of playing, so we have been working hard at helping everyone to get along. We are lucky that the head of training classes at the MSPCA was nice enough to meet with all of us to watch them play together and give us tips on helping them all get along. Daisy and Max are teaching her how to play nicely (basic wrestling, low key growling, tag-you're-it, tug of war  ). They are having fun.

The shelter said that she was turned in as a stray, but that they suspect the people who turned her in might have been her family. She definitely needs a lot of attention and training. The shelter required that we agree to take her to puppy socialization classes and basic obedience classes, which we would have done anyway. She likes to chase our hands and bite as part of playing so it seems that someone taught her to play that way. If there were kids in the house, I could see it becoming too much for them. She had been at the shelter for a while, and they said there had been a lot of interest in her, but once people met her they decided she was just too much trouble, even for a puppy. We don't have any kids, so we don't have to worry about them being hurt. She is very smart and is learning quickly not to bite. She is a good little dog. She just needed someone to help her learn that it is not okay to bite when you play.

Here they are playing three way tug of war with Daisy's favorite monkey, and the whole gang lined up waiting for their blueberries (with their post-wrestling hairdos!).


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome, Bunnie! Oh, is she ever super cute!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh what a cutie. Congratulations! My boyfriend's nephews just got a dog from the SPCA here too. What happy endings!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She looks a little like Gracie with that expression 

Congrats on Bunnie! She is adorable!!


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Love them all waiting for their blueberry treats! All are adorable!


----------

